# Teacher Richmond/Vancouver BC



## munner (May 30, 2008)

I would love to find a private acoustic guitar instructor in the Richmond/Vancouver BC area.I am 60 years old, and having a bad time with my left hand due to previous injuries. Please reply to [email protected] if you are interested. I will travel a reasonable distance. Please, only if you think you can help solve my problem (see my post in newcomers).
kkjuw
Munner


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*sent*

I have sent you a PM regarding your problem.ship


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Munner...Welcome to the forum.

I hope that Ship will be able to help you.

Please...... don't give up with your determination to learn how to play the guitar !!

Let us know how you are progressing.

Cheers

Dave


----------

